# 2000 Passat window clip replacement



## jonaspassat (Aug 13, 2008)

My girlfriend just bought a 2000 Passat and the window clips on the passenger front door broke. Where do I get the replacement clips (VW / Audi ??) and do I need to get the whole regulator? How easy is the installation? Any help appreciated much to keep the GF happy and riding in style. Thanks
Todd


----------



## alme68 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Passat window clip replacement (jonaspassat)*

as far as I know, you must replace the whole regulator


----------



## wilesvr6 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Passat window clip replacement (alme68)*

u have to get the regulator. i just did this on my 2000 jetta and then a month later the driver side one broke as well, and im getting pretty good at knowing when there going to break ( u can hear the plastic snapping when rolling up the window) anyways i had great luck with thepartsbin.com i ordered the whole panel and installing it was pretty easy about 2-3 hrs prolly for first timer

ps. get used to replacing these lol


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Passat window clip replacement (wilesvr6)*

their is a way (A6 parts) not worth it if you ask me. it's easy to replace the whole regulator being that it's 1 with the inner door card. the difficult part is if you don't get a monsoon speaker with the replacement inner being card that the speaker is rived in. passatworld.com can help diy &
1 800 vw parts


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Passat window clip replacement (DUBBED-OUT)*

this how i held my window up untill


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

That happened to my Jetta as well earlier this year, you can get the metal clip and wiring which is the upgrade to the plastic ones.


----------

